

Getting It: What Makes a Great Software Engineer - avand
http://avandamiri.com/2010/02/08/getting-it-what-makes-a-great-software-engineer.html

======
yardie
Not to nitpick but I think the title of engineer is being abused quite a bit
by software folks. I'm a software developer and would never consider myself an
engineer. We build things, great. But one has to be professionally licensed by
an accreditation board. While the other just has to have a few successful
projects under their belt.

One of my friends just got his PE license. 7 frikkin' years after we both
graduated. Could you imagine if it took 7 years before you were legally
allowed to run your own company? (I believe 7 years is the average amount of
time to get a PE). Anyone calling themselves an engineer without that little
piece of sheepskin might as well call themself an MD without the years of med
school.

But this is America (assuming the majority of HN subscribers) so call yourself
whatever you would like.

~~~
lutorm
When it comes to engineers being licensed, that _is_ America. No such thing
exists in Sweden, at least. "Civilingenjör" is an university degree in applied
science, roughly equivalent to an MS.

~~~
yardie
I know it's not a valid source but according to her
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Professional_Engineer> the title PE (and
variations, all require accreditation) includes: Japan, Canada, South Korea,
Bangladesh, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, EU (Ing. Eur).

Sweden requires 7 years experience and peer review in lieu of examination.

But the main argument still holds. Some guy with 2 years of experience can't
bestow himself an engineer.

------
btilly
I hate this type of article.

"Here is a distinction I just made up. We'll make it sound somewhat
reasonable, put all of the positive characteristics on this side, the negative
on that, and now which do _YOU_ want to be?"

What if I think your distinction is half-baked and your description is
somewhere between useless and wrong? Sorry, but I'm not buying into your world
view today. There are a lot of variations of "darned good programmer" out
there, and your oversimplification didn't even begin to capture what is
involved.

~~~
flogic
What I still don't get though is what that made up distinction is.

------
metaforth
Sounds like the No true Scotsman fallacy.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_true_Scotsman>

